# Flynn / Glodis Spend Big in Sheriff Race



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Flynn, Glodis spend big in sheriff race
By Michael Kunzelman / News Staff Writer
Saturday, September 11, 2004

BOSTON -- The race for Worcester County sheriff is on pace to be one of the most expensive countywide campaigns in state history, as the two Democratic candidates have spent a total of more than $600,000 heading into Tuesday's primary. 

Sheriff John Flynn and his challenger, state Sen. Guy Glodis of Worcester, raised a combined $365,677 between Jan. 1 and Aug. 31 and spent $659,969 over the same time period, according to the state Office of Campaign and Political Finance. 



The hard-fought race between Flynn and Glodis has been even more expensive than an equally bruising campaign in Suffolk County, where Boston City Councilor Stephen Murphy is trying to unseat Sheriff Andrea Cabral in the Democratic primary. 

Cabral and Murphy have spent a combined $383,747 through August, which is less than what Glodis alone has spent. 

Glodis has spent nearly twice as much money than Flynn this year -- $425,555 to Flynn's $234,414 -- although he spent $45,792 of that before he entered the race in March. 

Glodis also raised $191,936, including $108,161 since he declared his candidacy, while Flynn, a 17-year incumbent, has raised $173,741. 

Pamela Wilmot, executive director of the Common Cause Massachusetts government watchdog group, said she is surprised the Worcester County sheriff's race has been more costly than the one in Suffolk County. 

"Traditionally, Worcester County doesn't have the same high-dollar rates that Suffolk and Middlesex counties do," she said. 

However, Glodis is known as one of the Senate's most prolific fund-raisers. And incumbents with Flynn's lengthy tenure typically have no trouble raising money when needed. 

"It has been a bitter race between two very well-known politicians with good fund-raising connections who both desperately want the seat," Wilmot added. 

OCPF spokesman Denis Kennedy said the campaign for Worcester County sheriff is probably one of the most expensive county races in state history. 

"It's impossible to say (what the record is), but anything over $500,000 on the county level is on the higher side historically," Kennedy said. 

Glodis, who is giving up his Senate seat to run for sheriff, most recently served as Senate chairman of the Insurance Committee, a post that made him a popular target for political action committees. 

After he launched his sheriff's campaign in March, Glodis was able to transfer $263,099 from his Senate campaign coffers to his new account. 

Scott Bove, a spokesman for the Flynn campaign, said they knew Glodis would set a torrid fund-raising pace. 

"He raised a large portion of his money from the insurance lobbyists," Bove said. "It certainly gives the impression of some impropriety...It's legal and he can do it, but while our insurance rates are going through the roof, he's sitting back and taking all their money." 

A spokesman for Glodis' campaign didn't return a telephone call seeking comment yesterday. 

Unlike legislators, whose terms last two years, county sheriffs have six-year terms. 

Six years ago, Flynn spent $165,306 in defeating Frank Beshi, who was a Republican but is now running for the same office as an independent candidate. 

The winner of the Democratic primary faces Worcester Republican William McCarthy, whose fund-raising totals lag far behind Flynn and Glodis. 

In August, for instance, McCarthy started the month with $521 in his campaign account, raised $3,171, spent $2,290 and ended the month with $1,215 on hand.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Why would an Insurance Company contribute to a candidate for Worcester County Sheriff??? Sounds like someone was good to them in the Senate :wink:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

I think most of their money was spent on signs.. Dam! I have never seen so many "Vote for........" signs all over.. :roll:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Looks like GLODIS won the election for Worcester Cty Sheriff. I received stuff in the mail last week from the MPA and MASSCOP endorsing him.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 @ 15 Sep 2004 02:12 said:


> Looks like GLODIS won the election for Worcester Cty Sheriff. I received stuff in the mail last week from the MPA and MASSCOP endorsing him.


Didn't he get the NEMLEC endorsement?!?!?! (hee hee)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was up in Fitchburg today...I saw nothing but Glodis lawn signs. To be expected, I suppose, in a city that makes Springfield look like the Paris!


----------



## Mr.90/24 (Aug 5, 2004)

I just can't believe the money spent.....I have to bang on my car battery and fiddle with some unknown wires to get my cruiser started. I also am responsible for fourteen cities/towns and three highways! I would like a new battery if possible. Maybe the Sheriffs will buy me one....Thanks


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, OUI Catcher, not sure if you know this, but you replied to a year old thread. I do agree with you, the amount of money spent in politics today is disgusting.


----------

